# Vip 722k Remote Control Question



## cthtexas (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got a 722k receiver. The remote is slightly different from the 622. The new remote has four buttons (red, green, yellow, and blue) across the middle of the remote about half way down. There is no indication on the remote or in the instructions about what these buttons do. I pushed each one but nothing happens. Has any one figured how to put these to some use? Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

On mine, the yellow does a page up and the blue does a page down when in the guide and any other place a page command works. The others don't do anything yet.


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

I use them for functions not normally available for my Sony TV.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Just got a 722K a week ago today. I had the same question about the four colored keys. Page 18 of the manual identifies these keys as "shortcut keys" which are for "future use" whatever that may be.


----------



## avarice (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe those buttons are soft keys related to future blu ray use. What I mean by "soft keys" is that they can perform different functions for different movies. In one movie the green button might bring up extra features for BD Live and in another it might bring up director's commentary. They are not fixed like a pause button is where pause always performs the same function. 
I don't know enough about them yet because I have yet to use them, but the four color buttons are on all my Blu ray remotes. Better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have them.


----------



## mkovacs (Nov 26, 2002)

avarice said:


> I believe those buttons are soft keys related to future blu ray use. What I mean by "soft keys" is that they can perform different functions for different movies. In one movie the green button might bring up extra features for BD Live and in another it might bring up director's commentary. They are not fixed like a pause button is where pause always performs the same function.
> I don't know enough about them yet because I have yet to use them, but the four color buttons are on all my Blu ray remotes. Better to have them and not need them than to need them and not have them.


What is the model number of the remote. I believe the model 21 is a learning remote.
Info about this remote can be found on the Dish site at the following link:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/documents/receivers/default.aspx


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I set these up with my PS3 remote adapter to be the blu-ray buttons. Honestly, they aren't necessary, but you can use them during the blu-ray play for bookmarks and whatever the software on the blu-ray uses them for.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

These keys are great. I taught them how to change all the inputs on my AV receiver. Makes this remote amazing!


----------

